# really need some diet advice



## alfie's mum (May 28, 2012)

Hello chihuahua people!

I have a 4 year old Chihuahua cross yorkie who is overweight. He is never going to be a dainty little thing as he stands like a boxer and his mum and dad were both large built.

However, he does need to lose weight and I could do with some adivce on exactly how much he needs to have. I see there is a calorie calculater but I can't seem to work out the values of his food.

For now the vet wants to get him to 4KG. I understand that you should feed for the desired weight.

He has Burns (the small kibble/toy/puppy type) and nature diet meat.

He origianlly was on Royal Cain chihuahua, this is where he put all his weight on! It seems to have hight protein and fat. :foxes15:

He is fairly settled on his food type but have been considering moving to Orijen. A bit concerned about the protein levels and whether this would be fattening.

He has good long walks where he runs off lead but does like a snooze when he gets home.

Thank you so much. Can't wait to weigh out his food and start seeing the weight come off him.


----------

